

Live coverage of Dart Keynote at GOTO - equark
http://dartinside.com/2011/live-from-dart-launch/

======
equark
Any other sources? There's a #dart channel on freenode and Google's Dart Team
just updated their twitter feed <http://twitter.com/#!/dart_lang>.

~~~
haasted
HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3092558>

------
Raphael
Seems that Dart has a lot of features of Java, such as types, classes,
inheritance, and interfaces.

